

Could Microsoft replace Steve Ballmer with Scott Forstall? - dan1234
http://brooksreview.net/2012/10/forstall-ceo/

======
brudgers
If Forstall can get the support of the second largest Microsoft shareholder,
yes.

There are three methods by which he might do so.

1\. Purchase a few billion dollars worth of Microsoft stock.

2\. Convince someone to purchase a few billion dollars worth of Microsoft
stock on his behalf.

3\. Convince Steve Ballmer to support the move.

